# Acryl / Acetate



## clement

Hi all,
Could someone explain me the difference between Acrylic blanks and Acetate blanks ? Maybe there is no difference ???
Thanks all,
clÃ©ment


----------



## RussFairfield

Without getting into any chemistry, they are from different sources. Acrylic is a synthetic polymer from the petro-chemical industry. Common forms would be Lucite and Plexiglass. Acetate is a natural polymer that was originally processed from trees and cotton. The most recognized forms of Acetate would be rayon, celluloid used in photographic film, and nitro-cellulose lacquer.

As we see them in pen blanks, they are two plastics with similar properties. Acrylic is more brittle than Acetate, and that would make the Acetate the easier to turn on a lathe. Both are soluble in Acetone.


----------



## jwoodwright

Wow!  I was just reading about cellulose, gives us paper, paper towels and plates and acetates.  

CSUSA also sold Celluloid, which turned and finished nice.


----------



## R2

Handy informaation. I think what you refer to as plexiglass in the Us is called perspex in Australia.


----------



## clement

Thanks for the info Russ, sometimes it's a little bit difficult to retrieve my way with all the different product names.


----------

